# Làm sao để chữa yếu sinh lý cho chồng?



## Mebop8818 (6/3/19)

Hiện nay, nam giới mắc các bệnh lý nam khoa có tỷ lệ gia tăng cao và biến chứng ngày càng trầm trọng. Trong đó, Xuất tinh sớm là nỗi ám ảnh lớn của không ít đáng mày râu. Vậy xuất tinh sớm là gì? Nguyên nhân và cách chữa xuất tinh sớm như thế nào? Hãy theo dõi bài viết sau đây các bạn nhé.




​*Xuất tinh sớm là gì?*
Xuất tinh sớm hay còn gọi là tảo tiết, là tình trạng nam giới đạt cực khoái sớm hơn mong muốn của họ và bạn đời. Xuất tinh sớm có thể xảy ra trước hoặc trong khi quan hệ.

Theo Hội Niệu khoa châu Âu, tỷ lệ xuất tinh sớm ở nam giới nói chung khoảng 20-30%. Một nghiên cứu được công bố trên trang USANews.com, các báo cáo thường chỉ ra rằng thời gian trung bình khi “lâm trận” ở nam giới là 7,3 phút. Nhưng trên thực tế, 43% nam giới kết thúc quá trình này chỉ trong vòng dưới 2 phút.

*Dấu hiệu xuất tinh sớm*
Biểu hiện chính là xuất tinh không kiểm soát, trước hoặc ngay sau khi bắt đầu giao hợp. Quý ông xuất tinh sớm trước thời điểm mong muốn dù chỉ mới bắt đầu có những kích thích tình dục tối thiểu.

Theo các chuyên gia, thời gian “yêu” trung bình của 1 quý ông khỏe mạnh thường kéo dài trong khoảng thời gian 5-15 phút. Tuy nhiên, nếu thời gian “lâm trận” chỉ dưới 2 phút; thậm chí là ngắn hơn thì đây là biểu hiện của xuất tinh sớm.

*Nguyên nhân gây xuất tinh sớm*

Yếu tố tâm lý: Do quá hồi hộp, căng thẳng, ức chế tâm lý dẫn đến hiện tượng xuất tinh sớm. Ngoài ra, có thể do tâm lý lo ngại hoặc quá kỳ vọng vào khả năng cương cứng của “cậu nhỏ” dẫn đến việc khó kiểm soát xuất tinh khi “lâm trận”. Mối quan hệ với bạn tình hoặc cảm xúc khi bắt đầu “cuộc yêu” có vấn đề có thể là nguyên nhân dẫn đến xuất tinh sớm.
Yếu tố bệnh lý: Nồng độ hormone nam giới có dấu hiệu bất thường. Chất dẫn truyền thần kinh có nồng độ không ổn định, các vấn đề bất thường ở tuyến giáp; hoặc viêm nhiễm tuyến tiền liệt, niệu đạo. Đặc điểm những tổn thương thần kinh do phẫu thuật hoặc chấn thương (hiếm gặp) cũng có những tác động không nhỏ.
Yếu tố thể trạng: Mệt mỏi, sinh hoạt tình dục không điều độ… làm cho dương vật mất khả năng cương cứng hoặc cương cứng không kéo dài.
*Cách chữa xuất tinh sớm bạn cần phải biết*

*Liệu pháp tâm lý chữa xuất tinh sớm*
Biện pháp này thường được áp dụng với nam giới mắc tình trạng xuất tinh sớm do thường xuyên bị căng thẳng, thiếu kiến thức tình dục, thủ dâm nhiều… Để đạt hiệu quả cao nhất, khi thực hiện liệu pháp này cần có sự phối hợp từ bác sĩ tâm lý và bạn tình.




Thứ nhất: Bác sĩ tâm lý cần hướng dẫn người bệnh bài tập hạn chế xuất tinh sớm. Cụ thể hơn, người bệnh có thể áp dụng bài tập Kegel, chống đẩy trong tổ hợp _5 bài tập giúp tăng cường sinh lý ở nam giới_. Mục đích giúp nam giới có thể cảm nhận được thời gian xuất tinh và luyện tập khả năng chống lại nó từ đó tạo phản xạ về lâu dài.
Thứ hai: Bạn tình cần chia sẻ những khó khăn mà người bệnh đang mắc phải giúp hạn chế yếu tố trầm cảm gây xuất tinh sớm. Kết hợp với thực hành các liệu pháp hiệu quả cùng đối phương để đạt kết quả tốt nhất.
*Liệu pháp thuốc Tây chữa xuất tinh sớm và một số lưu ý*
Phương pháp Tây y trị xuất tinh sớm có thể gây ra tác dụng phụ như suy giảm thị lực, đau đầu, chóng mặt,… Ở mức độ nặng nhất thuốc vô tình khiến cơ thể chây ỳ, không tự sản xuất testosterone; nguy hiểm nhất là liệt dương toàn phần.





_Phương pháp Tây y chữa xuất tinh sớm là giải pháp tình thế tạm thời và có thể gây ra các tác dụng phụ không mong muốn_​
Thuốc gây tê tại chỗ: Giúp giảm độ nhạy cảm ở đầu dương vật, tăng lưu thông máu giúp kéo dài thời gian xuất tinh.

Thuốc chống trầm cảm chữa xuất tinh sớm gồm: Chất ức chế monoamine oxidase (MAO), clomipramine,… có tác dụng giảm cảm giác lo âu xuất tinh sớm. Tuy nhiên khi sử dụng cần lưu ý tác dụng phụ là mờ mắt và khô miệng. Lạm dụng thời gian dài có thể ảnh hưởng đến thị lực.

Gel bôi, thuốc xịt: Có khả năng gây tê nhẹ giúp kéo dài thời gian quan hệ, tăng kích thước dương vật và chống xuất tinh sớm. Trên thị trường có bày bán rất nhiều cá loại gel, thuốc xịt nhưng đây chỉ được coi là giải pháp tạm thời và còn hạn chế kiểm định chất lượng.

Phẫu thuật: Cắt bao quy đầu giúp cậu nhỏ được giải phóng nếu có vấn đề hẹp, dài hoặc viêm bao quy đầu. Điều chỉnh dây hãm phanh ở quy đầu giúp giảm sự nhạy cảm ở đầu của dương vật chữa xuất tinh sớm. Tuy nhiên, cảm giác tiếp xúc đầu dương vật giảm đi không đồng nghĩa với đạt khoái cảm tốt nhất.

*Chữa xuất tinh sớm bằng Hàu Oyster Man vừa an toàn, vừa hiệu quả tận gốc*
Hàu Oyster Man là sản phẩm thực phẩm chức năng chứa vi chất dinh dưỡng từ Hàu giúp cải thiện chức năng sinh lý ở nam giới hiệu quả tận gốc.





_Hàu Oyster Man – Giải pháp cải thiện chức năng sinh lý nam giới an toàn, hiệu quả tận gốc_​
Hàu Oyster Man giúp tăng cường hormone sinh dục nam Testosterone giúp nam giới cải thiện chức năng sinh lý từ bên trong. Testosterone là hormone sinh dục nam, chịu trách nhiệm chính tạo ra và duy trì các đặc tính của phái mạnh. Rối loạn, suy giảm Testosterone là hệ lụy từ các tác động tiêu cực gây ra. Việc duy trì và cải thiện yếu tố cốt lõi này khiến Hàu Oyster Man trở nên đặc biệt.

Bên cạnh đó, sử dụng Hàu Oyster Man là tuyệt đối an toàn. Oyster Man là thực phẩm bổ trợ cung cấp vi chất dinh dưỡng cho cơ thể, không gây tác dụng phụ cho người sử dụng.


----------

